# Fluval 406 media configuration



## ashwinravi (Mar 17, 2017)

Hello all,

I am fairly new to the cichlid hobby, I have a 60-gallon Marineland tank (48X24X12) with one Tetra whisper ex-70 HOB (certified flow rate 340GPH) and a Fluval 406 (certified flow rate 383 GPH) for filtration. one 250W heater from Marineland for maintaining the temperature in the tank at 78F. As of now, I have Fluval 406 setup the way it came in the box, with me replacing the second from top basket (3rd in the order of water flow) with Purigen instead of carbon. I have one purigen placed on one side of the basket with the other side empty, will I need an additional one for the other side of the basket and what do you guys think about the overall order of media in the baskets.. tank is fairly stocked with 15 juvenile mbunas.

any recommendation for media arrangement is highly appreciated, also, what do you guys think about adding a wave maker? is it worth it in this size of a tank? I know the certified flow rates aren't exactly accurate once I add media and as they age, but am curious to know if I need a wave maker in there with juveniles in the tank, don't want to create too much flow and stress the fish.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I have 1 of these. I think I have it set up like they describe in the manual, but instead of carbon I just have more media. The top is their filter floss, right? You could put that before the purigen.

If you notice that you're collecting a lot of waste in areas you can add additional flow, but it's not necessary. Having a lot of junk in one spot makes it easier to siphon out. Your fish should be fine with the flow. Just don't go crazy. Keep it under 1000 gpm. I've found 1400 was good for a 6' tank. I also largely prefer units that mount with a magnet. Suction cups do not cut it for me... coming home to have you circ pump on the bottom glass and most of the sand blasted to one side of the tank is not fun.


----------



## ashwinravi (Mar 17, 2017)

I feel like all the fish waste isn't being sucked into the filter inlet and they could do better. as of now my Fluval 406 is configured as (from bottom to top) foam, bio media, purigen, and the top most is filled with whatever it came with, I am thinking its carbon or some kind of polisher.. my tank isnt completely done cycling, but i think its pretty close. i am aiding the cycling process with Seachem Aquavitro seed, just dont have crystal clear water yet and i am wondering if its the lack of media.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

More media will not solve a clarity issue. Beneficial bacteria will colonize on all surfaces, particularly those that receive flow, such as a filter. Your foam and Purigen is being colonized, as well as any decor. The top bin, in my case, is home to polishing/fine floss. It came with the filter. You can fill it with quilt batting or little green army men. Essentially anything.

Your lack of clarity may simply be a bacterial bloom. I do find the 406 to be of good quality, but lacking in room. I run mine along side an FX6 on a 75 gallon.

If you're trying to cycle a tank with fish already in it, it could take quite awhile. This would explain the possibility of a bacterial bloom, indicated by your clarity issue. What are your current readings for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate?


----------



## ashwinravi (Mar 17, 2017)

I am reading 0.5 for ammonia, 0 for nitrite and 5 for nitrate, I do water test almost twice everyday if not once, haven't been seeing a lot of difference. the highest ammonia i recorded was 1ppm and the highest nitrite was 2ppm, this happened around 3-4 days ago.


----------



## pcdiddy (Oct 8, 2016)

Its possible that your reading ammonia because the Seachem Aquavitro seed is converting it to ammonium which is I understand is safer for fish. Someone will know better than I about that process.


----------



## supperfish (Oct 17, 2016)

I love to use as many biological filter media as possible and my canister filter is full of Biomax and Bio-Balls  but there is a small space for mechanical filter foams.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

ashwinravi said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am fairly new to the cichlid hobby, I have a 60-gallon Marineland tank (48X24X12) with one Tetra whisper ex-70 HOB (certified flow rate 340GPH) and a Fluval 406 (certified flow rate 383 GPH) for filtration. one 250W heater from Marineland for maintaining the temperature in the tank at 78F. As of now, I have Fluval 406 setup the way it came in the box, with me replacing the second from top basket (3rd in the order of water flow) with Purigen instead of carbon. *I have one purigen placed on one side of the basket with the other side empty, will I need an additional one for the other side of the basket *and what do you guys think about the overall order of media in the baskets.. tank is fairly stocked with 15 juvenile mbunas.
> 
> any recommendation for media arrangement is highly appreciated, also, what do you guys think about adding a wave maker? is it worth it in this size of a tank? I know the certified flow rates aren't exactly accurate once I add media and as they age, but am curious to know if I need a wave maker in there with juveniles in the tank, don't want to create too much flow and stress the fish.


Re: the bolded part above - water will find the path of least resistance, so having an empty half basket will result in some bypass of the purigen. You'd be better off either splitting it into even amounts, or adding more for the other half of that basket. Media does not need to be deep in each basket in order to work, in fact adding too much media can slow down the flow also. As another poster pointed out the BB will colonize all surfaces.

As for needing more, or worrying about the slow down, my take is that basing the "x" figure (Meaning 5x,8x,10x) on the base flow rates is where you want to be, even though the "true" rate is slower due to head, tubing restrictions, media restrictions etc. I'd wait to see if you need anything additional by observing the tank, checking the parameters, etc. before throwing more money at it. Sometimes creative outlet positioning or using spraybars increases the apparent flow in the tank, and reduces the need for additional filters/powerheads.


----------

